# Help with my new little kitten



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Guys. I have just joined the forum after searching for possible problems.

They may not exist but im a little concerned about my new kitten. She is very small and although the owner said she is ready to home I dont think it might be the case.

She is a cross between a Ragdoll and a Tabby. Long hair, blonde with white stripes. Gorgeous girl 

Anyway We have had her home for 5 days now and she is very sleepy. She sleeps most of the day and night and has to be sat ON either myself or my partner to be happy. If she is next to us, on her bed or anywhere else she cries. 

I am also concerned that she isnt very playfull or active.. although i was hoping she would be a lap cat cuddler I am just hoping there isnt anything more worrying to be concerned about and really hoping that her just being quiet / sleepy / lazy is just the way she is?

My mum has a Ragdoll pure and my kitten displays all the same charactoristics in terms of picking her up she flops over but her ragdoll has always been a playfull kitty.

She also is litter trained when it comes to urinating, but is having a nasty habbit of pooping on my bed at 6am so im having to wash the bedding daily. What tips do you have about helping her to understand the litter is there for both?

Any help / advice you can give is great.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone more in the know will be along shortly, but in the meantime, have you taken her/got her booked in at the vets? Could you weigh her to give everyone an idea of how old she is? Has she been wormed? x Oh and PICCIES please


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Poor little thing, I wonder if she's not just too young to be separated from her mom. Kittens sleep a lot (more than an adult cat) but maybe there is an underlying problem that could explain the continuous crying and the sleepiness. I hope she's ok.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. 

She is 305 grams (according to the kitchen scales.. i must remember to clean them)!

I am booking her into the vet early next week to be wormed, general checkup and whatever else the vet recommends. 

She is eating Whiskers kitten food, drinking plenty water although the past couple of days her poo has been a little soft.. but i was putting that down to stress of moving to a new home.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

oh my word she is tiny!!! I was told very recently its around 100g per week of life by a very good poster here..she is very small indeed. I think you might want to get her to the vets sooner. Many vets do a free health check for a newly registered pet. Piccies? 

How old did they tell you she is?


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Updated profile pic


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

I was told she was 8 weeks old by the seller.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Pictures next to something for scale would be great. Thats very light for a kitten that supposed to be away from its mum...even if you go on the 6-8 weeks that accidental litters usually get let go at.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG She is absolutely lush!!! :001_wub:

Well I am not an expert but I would think 300g for an 8 week old is very very small indeed....could you get her to the vets this week do you think? Hopefully a more experienced person will be along shortly, or possibly post in cat chat or breeding section as you may get a quicker reply 

ETA: Polski is just the kind of person I hoped would reply you will get good advice now xx


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

I just quickly put her on the kitchen scales.. how accurate i dont know... But it stopped at 305g on the digital reading


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Normal behaviour for a kitten would be periods of intense activity, e.g. racing around, playing with toys etc, followed by periods of deep restorative sleep. This pattern of behaviour would apply as soon as a kitten is old enough to run around e.g. from about 2.5 weeks onwards. 

A kitten who is sleepy ALL (or most of) the time is either unwell, or is too stressed to display normal behaviour. 

I understand you being concerned and if it were me I would be taking her to the vet to be checked over immediately, for my own peace of mind.

It is reassuring that she is eating and using her litter tray for weeing. If she is very young, or underdeveloped she may not have been fully litter-trained by her mother. Make sure there is always a litter tray near her whilst she is so young, and note she may prefer pooing in a separate tray to the one she wees in. If the bedroom is her 'safe' room at present then provide at least 2 trays in the room. 

If she poos on the bed immediately put the poo in one of the litter trays and leave it there, then scrape some of the litter over it. Let her see you doing it if possible, but she must NOT feel she is being reprimanded or any sense of disapproval from you. Remember it is a training exercise, not a punishment. 

If you post a photo of your kitten we will be able to give you an idea of her age.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

AndyLewLew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I have some Oriental kittens not yet 4 weeks old and they all weigh quite a bit more than she does - they are all 380g or more. Even allowing for your scales not being very accurate she sounds very young and very underweight.

She almost certainly needs worming, Panacur is the stuff for kittens and you can get it on the Internet. She also needs as much good-quality food as she will eat. Whilst Whiskas is not that, change gradually otherwise she can get upset tummy.

A vet check would be a good idea with this wee kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

kerrypn said:


> oh my word she is tiny!!! I was told very recently its around 100g per week of life by a very good poster here..
> <snip>
> 
> How old did they tell you she is?


I go with 100g / week or thereabouts. Lola's kittens were all under 100g at birth and almost 4 weeks later 3 are over 400g and 3 are a little under.

Would they tell you the truth about how old she is? Bet not. And bet she has blue eyes e.g. is under 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you checked her coat for fleas or flea poop? Tiny kittens succumb quickly to fleas. 

Personally I would make an appointment asap for the vets. 1 to check her out and 2 to give an age as many flea and worm treatments cant be used until a certain age and/or weight


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I know I find it so sad kittens are separated so early  I cant understand it, if I ever decided to be a breeder (doubt I have the time but one can dream of the lottery win and the Bengal colony  ) I wouldn't want to ever let any go!


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

I will book an appointment first thing tomorrow for her. 

There are no signs of flees the only bad thing I have seen is runny poo.

She is eating very well, 3 - 4 times a day easily. Pooing 3 times a day and urinating the same.

She is climbing up my brand new sofa without any problems and onto my bed fine. We have a scratching post with a bed on top which she can climb easily too. She just doesnt get very excited with toys.

Although she loves giving my laptop screen a slap everytime the mouse moves.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

This is her next to my kettle.

http://postimg.org/image/44ektvp3b/


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

~

She looks more like 4-5 weeks tops to me to be honest.


Shes gorgeous tho! <3


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh she is a little baby isn't she, lovely colouring too 
Defo agree with the vet visit, for peace of mind if nothing else. She should sleep a lot but also have manic moments too 
I do think she looks and sounds far too young to be taken from Mum :frown2:
At least she has you though, I'm sure between you and your vet she will be fine - please do keep us posted


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for your comments  I will get her booked in and let you know.

4 - 5 weeks is really young. Irrisponsible no wonder she is so clingy and always wanting to bury her self into me.

Ill keep you updated and have just got back from pets at home where i purchased a second little tray to see if that helps.

Thanks again


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have kittens only 2 weeks old and they are 255grams, so your kitten must be very tiny,shes gorgeous though, did the breeder have more kittens?


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Jaycee, 

Yeah the breeder had 3 more kittens. All very similar size although various colours.

I checked her out online and she sells kittens all the time, various breeds too so not sure if they are her cats... Quite concerning really.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope this might help with checking her age according to her teeth Dental Anatomy of Cats
At the very least it should tell you if she is over or under 6 weeks


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Tiny little thing!
8 weeks, you sure? 

Cute but.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy, if your kitten has runny poop, that is a reason why she will poo away from the litter tray on soft surfaces. If they have diarrhoea (or constipation) they associate the litter tray with discomfort when they poop, so avoid it for that reason. But with weeing as she is not in pain will use the tray OK for that.

It's good you have bought another tray - one cat always needs 2 trays anyway. But it is important to sort out her runny bum a.s.a.p. as she could be getting dehydrated from loss of fluids, she is such a tiny thing. At her size (and age) it doesn't take much for her to go downhill rapidly, particularly as it sounds, sadly, as though she had a bad start in life.  

So, to treat the diarrhoea, put her on a diet of plain poached chicken on its own for a couple of days, and add some of the cooking water to her meal. Nothing else to eat. After a couple of days her poo should have firmed up and you can gradually reintroduce some ordinary cat foods. No dry food though, as it can cause diarrhoea in some cases, in others it causes constipation and masks problems. 

The diarrhoea could be due to worms, and the vet will give you a suitable worming tablet and advise correct dose for her age. Please don't treat her with any over-the-counter medicines bought from pet stores. They are either ineffective, or in some cases unsafe.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys.

Its with sad news that this morning I had to rush her into the vet. She became weak and floppy. They have her on a drip with anti biotics now and are going to let me know soon how she is doing.

The vet has told me it is very touch and go and they are unsure if she will survive. She WAS too early to leave her mother and is very under weight. 

I have reported this matter to the SSPCA in Scotland who i hope put a stop to this breeders activity. She has 3 more kittens all the same size and I hope they do not fall the same fate at my little one.

Praying for her to pull through this morning.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy, I am so sorry to hear this worrying news about the dear little kitten, bless her. Appalling the breeder should have been so neglectful. Well done for reporting her, and I do hope immediate action will be taken by the SSPCA to rescue the other kittens. 

I will be praying that your little one recovers. Thinking of you. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor wee thing. Fingers crossed she recovers.

Why allow your cat you have kittens only to kick them out so soon...madness.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Some good news, she is home now for the night and back at the vet tomorrow for a checkup..

Apart from being quite tired after what I can only imagine has been as traumatic for her as it was for me she seems much better. 

She has been on liquids all day and an injection against any infection as a precaution. 

She has been aged at 4 weeks old and is very underweight. I have some food supplied by the vets and a syringe to feed her water with to keep her hydraited.

Hopfully she is back to herself tomorrow and gets a clean bill of health. A long worried night ahead but at least its progress.

I shall be sending my vet bill to the breeder.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So glad she's ok. Poor baby.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, thought she looked around there. So glad shes well enough to come home. 

Poor little darling. I hope SSPCA act before any of the lil furries are lost.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy, if you are experienced with cats I expect you already know to put the syringe in the side of kitty's mouth, not at the front. Also give her plenty of time to swallow. This is to avoid water (or food) being aspirated into her lungs where it could cause pneumonia. 

It is terribly sad that she has been taken from her mum and siblings at only 4 weeks old But on the other hand as she is so underweight she may not have survived much longer, left where she was, poor little poppet.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased she has found you! And good for you, reporting the 'breeder' - I hope she continues to thrive and look forward to hearing more about her x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

How is the wee one doing this morning?


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

HI everyone,

I am sad to report our wee kitten was put to sleep this morning after weighing just 265grams.

I felt it was time to stop her suffering after becoming weak and looking very very sick.

She was taken to the emergency vet at 3.38 this morning.

Sspca inspector has been in touch in a view to investigating the breeder.

Myself and my girlfriend have been in tears all day. A horrible day for us and waste of a young life.

Thankyou for all your help. We have decided not to get a new kitten as our heartbreak is too much to handle.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no I am so very sorry to hear this.
My heart goes out to you both, you did all you could.
Thinking of you at such a sad time xx :sad:


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

:sad:

I really hope the SSPCA do do something.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

My heart goes out to you too - this is such a sad story. I hope they throw the book at the person who sold her to you.

Give yourselves time to grieve and hold tight to the fact that she was loved in her final days.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

AndyLewLew said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I am sad to report our wee kitten was put to sleep this morning after weighing just 265grams.
> 
> ...


Oh this is so sad. 
She was a cutie and you did your very best to help her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely despicable of the breeder to sell a kitten at such a young age. Some people will do anything for money. 

Where was this kitten advertised? I would also report to the people with whom they advertised to make sure they are banned.

Poor little thing!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy, I am so deeply sorry to hear this tragic news about your little kitten. I can understand you and your girlfriend being devastated - such a dreadful thing to happen, and as you say such a waste of a young life. 

I do hope the SSPCA take action against the breeder, who IMO ought to be banned from keeping animals.

Thank you for coming back and letting us know what happened.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys thank you for your messages of support.

All of her adverts have gone now, so i can only assume the inspector is dealing with it. It is an Inspector Lindsay from SSPCA who is dealing with the breeder.

She was advertising on Gumtree, Pets4homes and some other site. But all have been removed.

I have obtained her full name from the electrol registration from her house and have made plans to go down to my local sheriff court next week to begin a civil case against her. 

That aside I hope little Maisey is at rest and out of pain now. We tried all we could to feed her up and keep her warm but the vet really pushed home the fact that she wouldnt even survive a blood test if we tried as she was too fragile and weak. I stroked her and told her we all love her at her last moments so she died in peace with someone who really loved her. Better than dying alone in a cage with an owner who wanted money.

She will be missed dearly even though we only had her a week.


----------



## purrrfectposts (Jun 5, 2014)

Such a sad time. I am in tears here. So sorry for your loss.
I hope the breeder gets whats coming to them!

Kind regards,
Becky


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I know it doesn't help your heartbreak but I hope in time you can take some comfort from knowing you did something to help save hundreds more little kitten souls from the same fate. Not all of them would have known love the way yours did as they closed their eyes. You have been an angel to many unborn kittens, and your little girl will be so proud as she waits for you at the Bridge.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have only just seen this about your lovely kitten, i am so sorry for your loss, to let a kitten go from its mum at 4 weeks is disgraceful, i hope that breeder gets what is coming to her and is banned from keeping animals,
Please dont let this put you off rehoming another kitten, who will be loived and looked after by you, just maybe research the breers first or get one from a reputable rescue
I think catsgalore may have some kittens to rehome,and they will be health checked etc before leaving her
I dont know where you are but maybe close enough to see them
Good luck anyway


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

I know how attached you can get to your animals and when you lose them it is like a big gaping hole they leave behind.

RIP little Maisie.

Really hope this women has the book thrown at her.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry Andy xxx you did your best for her and she will have known she was properly loved xxxx


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry Andy on the loss of Maisey.
I can well understand how heart broken you both must be.
She was a Beautiful Kitten.
I wish you all the best with the civil case against the breeder.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope Andy gets back to us to let us know how he has got on with the case against the breeder, and hopefully finds another little kitten in good health, and the right age for leaving its mum


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for your continued support. 

I have begun a civil case at my local sheriff court today against the breeder. After seeking advice from a solicitor I am also requesting additional money for the pain and suffering of Maisie along with the stress and upset it caused to both myself and my partner. Money cant replace Maisie but I hope a financial hit to the breeder will result in her avoiding this line of work in the future.

All additional monies received from the breeder after my vets costs will be kindly donated to the SSPCA to go towards to care of animals in their centres. 

The SSPCA have made some great progress with action against the breeder but I dont want to say too much until the any case is brought because I wouldnt want to damage any case being prepared.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy, I'm very pleased to hear progress is being made with a case against the breeder.


----------



## AndyLewLew (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to let you know that SSPCA have now closed the case however there was multiple reports against the breeder which was all being dealt with as one. Sadly I dont get to find out the outcome due to data protection laws.

I am still persuing the matter through the courts up here so I am hoping the breeder has a financial hit for her quick cash scheme.

Me and my partner have now got a beautiful Ragdoll called Skye who is healthy and settling in very well. Regular vet trips and clean bills of health is putting my mind at rest but I am still very nervous after previous experiences. 

Shes now 14 weeks and weighing just over 2kg. I would like a little advice on food. At the moment she is eating Sheba fresh choice wet meat twice a day and has whiskas in her bowl during the day if she needs to munch (which she does an awful lot!) Is this food suitable or is there something better she could be eating to help with growth and long term health?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Andy

I am Happy for you that you have a new Kitten and all is very well with her.
As for feeding her, do you know what the breeder fed her on? If you do I would keep her on that and if not good quality then I would gradually introduce her to to some better food. When you say that she has wiskas during the day is that dry food? Wiskas and Sheba are not great quality but mine are awkward little beggars and I sometimes have to give mine Sheba.
If you can get her to eat a better food while she is a baby you will stand a better chance of her eating an healthy diet when she is an Adult.
Also the more expensive food might not work out too bad as she might eat it all up and you don't need as much.

If you have time why not put a question on the health and nutrition part.
There are a few people on here that have Radolls and will be able to give you some good advice on feeding.
Also would love to see a picture of her


----------

